# April 8, 2011



## klaus (Mar 30, 2011)

It's not even close to over here. I just cleared one of the biggest, wettest, overnight storms of the year. And this puts us over 600" of snow for the year. So far...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like a good time. I wonder what a seasonal contract would cost for a driveway in an area like that?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

That is an awesome picture.

would you be interested in sending me a hires copy, I would pay you something for it as i would love to use that in an ad.

i dont think you can pm so reply here or email me... [email protected]


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

wow thats crazy. would love to see more pix


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Burkartsplow;1277168 said:


> Looks like a good time. I wonder what a seasonal contract would cost for a driveway in an area like that?


199.00 with the senior discount.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

And I'm just wishing the temp would drop 5 more degrees here so I can go too work. Most snow of the season and nothing is sticking. Last night when it would have stuck it quit for the night. Hoping for a better night tonight.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for a copy of the picture. 

Whats it like when all that snow starts melting... does alot flood.?


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Utah is going to have a major flood issue this year


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Cmbrsum;1277450 said:


> Utah is going to have a major flood issue this year


Not if it stays cold


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

That is crazy!


----------



## klaus (Mar 30, 2011)

Flooding depends on how quickly it gets warm. They are saying this snowpack is about like 1983, and the result of that was pretty extreme runoff that flooded downtown SLC around Memorial Day.










As high up as I am, my only flooding worries are the canyon road washing out. My house is fine. Right now, we have about 3 feet of snow water equivalent which all has to run down the mountain. And it's not over yet. About another foot coming in tonight.

http://www.cbrfc.noaa.gov/snow/station/sweplot/sweplot.cgi?BRIU1

As for what it costs up there to have the road cleared, my road is just under a mile long, and when I was paying, it was $250-$300 per clear (charged by the hour). Total for the season was in the $5000-$6000 range. And that was split between myself and a neighbor. With the neighbor selling his house and moving, doing it myself became far more cost effective than paying the entire cost. Down below me, they have community plowing, where everyone pays $300 up front for the buy in, and then $25 each time he clears, so I would guess it comes out to $1200-$1500/season for each house.


----------

